# drugged dogs at the groomer's



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've just been informed by a few people in the area that some groomers actually drug the dogs they get without telling the owners!! That is absolutely absurd, how do they know the dog won't be allergic? 

A few people have said their dogs went to a certain groomer and came back completely lethargic and drowsy for up to 2-3 days before they return to normal. They said the groomer slips something into the dogs if they're being very bouncy and difficult.

Is that true???


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i sure wouldnt do it. i know loads of groomers, and they wouldnt do it.
to me that sounds insane. any groomer that does that does not need to be around dogs, muchless groom them!

there are some dogs that DO get on my nerves, they are sooo hyper or even aggressive that it is dangerous to the dog for me to groom. they are so hyper they could move at the wrong time and i could cut them. are so aggressive they could hurt me, or bite the clippers and slash their tongue.
with these dogs we speak with the owners and suggest that their vet prescribes ACE or another sedative the the OWNER to give the dog before it comes.


by the way, as far as muzzling aggressive dogs so we do not get bit, or the dog bites the clippers is not always an option. because you cannot groom half of the face with a muzzle on!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

also, we had a client that swore we drugged their dog. they spreaded nasty rumors about us doping up the dog. she said that every time she picked the dog up it would be lethargic for a week!

we what we, and the owner then realized (after things got ugly i might add)
that is was NOT us drugging the dog. it was actually the frontline she was putting on the dog. every time after the groom she would put frontline on the dog. and therefore the dog was lethargic and acted drugged after the groom. why she didnt realize the dog was fine in the car on the way home and not AFTER putting on frontline is beyond me.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I just thought it was very strange that a few owners I know reported the same groomer drugging their dogs. I have no idea if it's true or not though.

I've never taken Nia to a groomer so I have no idea but now I'm seriously afraid to take her even if I wanted/needed to!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I do not know of any groomers that have drugged their dogs without the owners knowledge, but I do know many that have requested the owners go to the vet and get a sedative before the dog is groomed.

As a former bather, I've dealt with some NASTY dogs and they were only able to be handled after they were sedated.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

When I groomed dogs came TO us drugged from the vet next door, but a very light sedative to make it through grooming if they hated it. 

I would absolutely lose my mind if a groomer drugged my dog without my consent. I have to wonder if it's even LEGAL for a groomer to administer any thing like that.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> When I groomed dogs came TO us drugged from the vet next door, but a very light sedative to make it through grooming if they hated it.
> 
> I would absolutely lose my mind if a groomer drugged my dog without my consent. I have to wonder if it's even LEGAL for a groomer to administer any thing like that.


No it would not be legal unless they had the owners consent (written would be best). And it should be easy to find out if a dog was drugged with a sedative or not by doing a blood test (I think). Same as race horses or show horses. Now what that would cost I don't know.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

either it's entirely false or the groomer is an idiot. anyone who would drug a dog without an owner's consent and a vet's prescription is asking for a lawsuit. I beleive also that the drugs are a controlled substance so would not be easy to come by, though I could be wrong, and there are other non-controlled susbstances that could dope an animal (which are dangerous as well I might add).

I'm hoping this is just a nasty rumor.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The only time I have groomed a dog that was "drugged" was when I worked as a groomer at a Vet Hospital, their Grooming Parlor was part of the Vet Hospital. It was a very nasty Springer Spaniel. Do you know how hard it is to groom a dog that can hardly stand up and he could still try and bite.

I think it is just very stressful for some dogs to be groomed and some dogs act a little weird after having their coat cut off. I am not saying that someone would not tranquilize a dog but it is doubtful as all dogs react differently from the amount you would give them and you would stand a chance of killing the dog.


----------



## furbabiesmom (Dec 10, 2009)

As an owner, it would make me extremely angry if a groomer sedated my dog without my consent.
As a responsible owner, I consider it as my responsibility to prepare or even sedate my dog if I feel that would be needed for the safety of the animal as well as the groomer.

Most owners are aware of the hyperactivity and sensitivity of their dogs and should be prepared before engaging a groomer to control that the grooming goes well.

I have one who the groomer grooms every 5-6 weeks and if, on the appointment day, he is especially hyper, I give him just enough ACE to calm him where it is a pleasant experience for both dog and groomer.

I feel it is the groomers right to refuse any out of control dog but never to give that dog any type of medication and I feel the groomer would be well within their right to charge for an animal that couldn't be groomed because of its actions.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LynnI said:


> No it would not be legal unless they had the owners consent (written would be best). And it should be easy to find out if a dog was drugged with a sedative or not by doing a blood test (I think). Same as race horses or show horses. Now what that would cost I don't know.


I'm trying to recall from my groomer days, but since we are not trained as vet techs or assistants, we were not allowed to administer any sort of medication. Maybe it was our shop, but that was our rule. 

Magpie has had allergic reactions to anesthesia and even slight sedation. If a groomer gave something to her we would obviously know it if she had a reaction, and I would probably sue the pants off the place.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I would guess it is a nasty rumor.

I have worked in a total of 5 different groom establishments, and NEVER heard of this happening, I also go on groomers forums, and have never heard of this. I worked in a clinic, and sometimes the owners had the VET sedate the dog (with permission, of course!!)

MOST grooming salons, will not even allow sedated animals to be groomed there. That is usually left to be done at a groomer in a clinic.

It is not unusal for a dog to be drowsy after a day at the groomer's. There is a lot of excitement, smells, sounds, other dogs, people, ect. 

So I would guess it is a bunch of hens cackling, IMO. 

In ANY profession, there are a few bad apples.

I have heard of dentists that put out their patients, only to molest and violate them when they are asleep. Does that mean all dentists are evil and I will never go to one? No. 

I feel sorry for the poor groomer who probably shaved down a matted dog and is now being slandered.

"That groomer is awful, she SHAVED my beautiful baby!"
"She shaved mine, too! Shes terrible!"
"My dog didn't act normal for the next 3 days! He was so ashamed, he barely would get up in the morning!"
"Mine too, thats strange....I wonder if she drugged him?"
"He DID seem overly tired....I bet she drugged them....."

I can just hear it now....


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I feel like it SHOULD be a rumor as well. But you'd be surprised what some people would do.

My aunt used to have a housekeeper that looked after my 2 cousins when they were babies for only a few hours a day while my aunt went out. My aunt noticed the youngest baby never cried, and wasn't even responsive much every single time that she left her home with the housekeeper. She suspected the housekeeper drugging her baby so she went and did some blood tests or urinalysis or something, I can't remember. It turns out the housekeeper was drugging her baby to keep her sleepy and quiet!!! It's unbelievable! 

Now I'm always doubtful of people when someone else tells me there might be something to suspect.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I feel like it SHOULD be a rumor as well. But you'd be surprised what some people would do.


I tend to think it's an urban legend type of thing. While I can't say I'm very often surprised by the stupid things people do, I just can't see what incentive a groomer has to administer medications. You'd not only be civilly liable. you could conceivably be charged with practicing veterinary medicine without a license. It only gets uglier from there.

I suppose it's possible some borderline employee slips something to the dog after being told "If you can't handle the dog, you need to find a new job". But I still doubt it. Grooming can be emotionally draining for some dogs. My guy sleeps like the dead after a bath/brush/nail trimming, and he stays relaxed throughout the whole process.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

My wife groomed for 20 yrs till back problems started and never used drugs of any kind.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I've groomed dogs under sedation (by a vet) before, and even though the vet was in the building I was uncomfortable with it. I won't do it anymore. The only sedation I will deal with is (like another poster pointed out) if the owner gives the dog some acepromazine before the grooming. I can deal with that. But as booked up as we are in advance, it seems stupid to me to squeeze in a nasty dog who needs to be knocked out in order to be handled. If someone wants us to groom their heavily sedated dog, we tell them to go to the vet and have them do it.
BTW, Michiyo, I love your new sig pic


----------



## furbabiesmom (Dec 10, 2009)

The laws do vary from state to state on the legalities of sedating a dog during grooming. Some states consider a liscensed groomer as qualified as a vet in sedating an animal. So this may or may not have been rumor. I do know that many people will start rumors if they are not pleased with the groomers work and for many other reasons.
The dog's vet and the owner are the most knowledgeble as to how any individual animal will react to any type of medication and therefore should be the only ones to administer any medication to that animal at any time.

This is why it is discussed, in advance, with anyone who performs any service to my animals as to all techniques used and even the products used in the performance of the service.

People who are paying for a service have a right to ask!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

furbabiesmom said:


> The laws do vary from state to state on the legalities of sedating a dog during grooming.


This is in Canada. Do we have such laws??


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

furbabiesmom said:


> The laws do vary from state to state on the legalities of sedating a dog during grooming. _ Some states consider a liscensed groomer as qualified as a vet in sedating an animal_. So this may or may not have been rumor. I do know that many people will start rumors if they are not pleased with the groomers work and for many other reasons.
> The dog's vet and the owner are the most knowledgeble as to how any individual animal will react to any type of medication and therefore should be the only ones to administer any medication to that animal at any time.
> 
> This is why it is discussed, in advance, with anyone who performs any service to my animals as to all techniques used and even the products used in the performance of the service.
> ...



I wonder where you're from? There is no liscensing for groomers. Business liscense is all....no grooming liscense...in USA anyway. I'm not sure where you heard this? How would a groomer be considered in any way qualified to administer a sedative? This would be practicing medicine without a liscense. Vets would have an absolute fit over this. I think you should re-check this info.


----------

